# AccuCraft Gauge 1 'Flying Scotsman'



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, it just had to happen....in the AccuCraft UK news section...... 

'Gauge 1 Live-steam 'FLYING SCOTSMAN”


We are currently developing a 1:32 scale live steam version of our very successful electric LNER A3 Class “Flying Scotsman”. The model will be gas-fired and have all the features the Gauge 1 fraternity have come to expect from an Accucraft locomotive. The chassis is constructed from stainless steel. Boiler, cab and tender are constructed from etched brass. Like other fine scale models from Accucraft, it will provide many years of enjoyment. The target RRP will be £2495.00.
Specification: 

Fuel: Butane gas fired
Minimum Radius: 2m (6′ 6”)
Construction: Copper boiler, Brass boiler jacket, Brass cab, Brass tender, Steel drivers
Features: Walschaerts valve gear, Safety valve, Water level glass, Pressure gauge, Lubricator, Gas tank in tender (water bath), Axle water pump with bypass valve, Water hand pump with check valve, Slide valve cylinders
Liveries (subject to production batch):
BR Brunswick Green #60103 (as Running Early 1960’s) w/ Double Chimney and Deflectors
BR Brunswick Green #60103 (as Running Early 1950’s) with Single Chimney
LNER Doncaster Green #4472, (as Running 1975) with Single Chimney
LNER Doncaster Green #4472 (as Running in 2005) with Double Chimney and Deflectors 
Anybody interested to contact Ian Pearse to register.


tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 

PS - in case the person who usually PM's me with bad news is even now limbering up the old keyboard to fire off a remark about there being a separate forum for British/European models, my excuse is that this is first and foremost a live-steam forum.


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

What ever happened to the BR 5MT Ian was having converted?


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 05 Aug 2011 01:37 AM 


PS - in case the person who usually PM's me with bad news is even now limbering up the old keyboard to fire off a remark about there being a separate forum for British/European models, my excuse is that this is first and foremost a live-steam forum. 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*Thanks for the info Terry. I'm sure that it will be a gorgeous Loco. And.....................I agree, this is a LIVE STEAM forum. Why would anybody gripe about any info about any Live Steam Loco. ??????? Don't make sense to me.*


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

Thanks for the info! 

Flying Scotsman visited the United States so it's quite legit to run it on a US prototype railroad! Or an Australian one for that matter . . . it's the most famous locomotive in the world and thus a model of it deserves publicity. 

Bit bizarre that someone would get a bee in their bonnet over country of origin. Nobody's forcing people to read posts if they don't want to . . .


----------



## deltatrains (Nov 25, 2010)

*Oh Me Oh My !*
*Now To Find The Funds* 

*For Another Set Of Fine *
*Handcrafted Coaches To*
*Make A Nice Train Behind A*
*Beautiful*
*"Flying Scotsman"*

*[email protected]*


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I was bidding on two Flying Scotsmans one after the other on Fee bay . I think they where made by Hornbe ? Never the less they where both well used loco's and i had a price i wanted to stick to and both of them went well over my high bid . They must be a very collectable train .
So i wonder if the AccuCraft one will bring the price down on the hornbe's ??


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Dear C1RUN1, 
I think that you may be confused. 
HORNBY (spelt with a 'Y') do a live steam Flying Scotsman in OO gauge (4mm/foot), whilst Accucraft UK are doing it in Gauge 1 (3/8"/foot - approx 2 1/2 times larger). 
So, this will probably have no effect on the price of the Hornby ones since they are not in direct competition. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By deltatrains on 06 Aug 2011 03:57 PM 
*Oh Me Oh My !*
*Now To Find The Funds* 

*For Another Set Of Fine *
*Handcrafted Coaches To*
*Make A Nice Train Behind A*
*Beautiful*
*"Flying Scotsman"*

*[email protected]* 


So Peter,
What did you have in mind??????
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I wonder if they will make a second tender available? Some of the Gresley A3s nd A4s had a 'corridor' tender to change crews on the fly, so to speak. After being bought for preservation, it was common for Flying Scotsman to travel with two tenders.


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

The reason for the two tenders was that in preservation, all the water troughs had been removed, so there was nowhere to get water, so they had to carry extra with them. 
Likewise, on the US and Australian tours, with their relatively small capacity tenders, they needed the second. 
I am sure that Accucraft will be happy to make additional tenders, if you can afford them! $600 - $700? 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Those were the troughs on the track where the tender would scoop up the water en route? Did Britain make use of water towers? 
I had watched a video by sinclair vision works productions called Railway Adventures. Quite a bit on the Black 5 and other smaller narrow gauge locos and did not see much in the way of water towers. Of course on the island of Sodor, there are plenty of them.


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes


----------



## iceclimber (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Jim.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

and yes [to water towers]. Just like everyone else. And coaling towers that lifted entire loaded wagons and tipped them into the bunkers, too. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I am sure that Accucraft will be happy to make additional tenders, 
David, 

I'm not so sure. That's exactly the kind of thing that they don't do, unless someone puts it in the 'product spec' up front. Maybe someone who knows Ian Pearse could point out that an extra tender or two might be marketable?


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Did Britain make use of water towers? 
I was reading "Steam Railways" on the train in England, and noted that one is being converted to a house: 
*Link to the blog about the Restoration Project of Settle Water Tower* 












They don't look like US water towers. .


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

In the UK they sure build stuff to last and look great for all those years to boot!


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I spoke to Ian today via email - he said that it might be on the cards if they could get the drawings and theere was enuff call. 

And BTW, however, I seem to recall that a gentleman who advertises in the G1 newsletter already makes them. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

*Will the model have three cylinders ??*


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi David Leech,
Well i would say i'm more intelligently challenged then confused .
I also seem to have a bit of a problem my mom had which was a simple recall of memory at times .
I coiuld never hold a candle stick to the Machinists who frequent this forum . My best asset is my ability to have common sense . 
But thanks for your information .
The sellers of the two trains listed them as G gauge trains , how ever they where not the original owners . 
c1


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Steve S. on 08 Aug 2011 01:22 PM 
*Will the model have three cylinders ??*

Nope.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 08 Aug 2011 02:59 PM 
Posted By Steve S. on 08 Aug 2011 01:22 PM 
*Will the model have three cylinders ??*

Nope.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


*------------------------------------------------*


*Thanks, I did not think so.
*


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Here is a quote from a main AccuCraft UK dealer who is nevertheless situated outside the UK, but not far away. 

'Regarding the question of 3 cylinders versus 2 Accucraft advise me that the feedback from their market research is that the majority of people want a relatively simple loco at a mid range price. The key thing here is the word 'majority' - Accucraft could have gone for 3 cylinders, but then the price would have been out of the reach of more people. What you are seeing here is the arrival of quality scale gauge 1 locos at more affordable prices.' 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 08 Aug 2011 04:11 PM 
Here is a quote from a main AccuCraft UK dealer who is nevertheless situated outside the UK, but not far away. 

'Regarding the question of 3 cylinders versus 2 Accucraft advise me that the feedback from their market research is that the majority of people want a relatively simple loco at a mid range price. The key thing here is the word 'majority' - Accucraft could have gone for 3 cylinders, but then the price would have been out of the reach of more people. What you are seeing here is the arrival of quality scale gauge 1 locos at more affordable prices.' 

tac 
http://www.ovgrs.org/ 


*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------*





*That will be no problem. Most do not even know that it has three. I know I didn't until my friend Dave got one of the Asters and I looked underneath. Really is cool though, it's put together like a Swiss watch.
*


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

I spoke to Ian today via email - he said that it might be on the cards if they could get the drawings and theere was enuff call. 
Well, that confirms my theory that they won't get built unless someone specifically asks for them. 

But I'm really confused - the tenders were identical, weren't they? (apart from the couplers, perhaps.) Why does Ian need a spec for another tender?


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

No, Pete, they are not the same. The second tender is a water tender [canteen] only, it does not have a coal bunker [how would you remove the coal with the other tender in the way?] 

In any event, both are corridor tenders to enable the crews to move from the loco into the passenger car immediately behind the second tender.

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

Pete 

The aux tenders used for service after the removal of the water troughs are SIMILAR but not identical. A little research should turn up whether, for instance, these were corridor tenders or not. Not all the A3s and A4s had them; it depended mostly on their assigned service. I would agree that most colonials below the Canadian border would neither know nor particularly care, as long as it "looked right"


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Jim - I would imagine [don't get me wrong] that anybody paying around £600/$1000 for a second tender from the gentleman who makes it currently would like it to be correct. 

Just sayin'... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Dr Rivet (Jan 5, 2008)

tac 

Absolutely true. BUT that is not necessarily the same people who will buy the Accucraft UK version of the A3. I think they are expecting the aux tender to be about half the price you mentioned.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Dr Rivet on 09 Aug 2011 07:58 AM 
tac 

Absolutely true. BUT that is not necessarily the same people who will buy the Accucraft UK version of the A3. I think they are expecting the aux tender to be about half the price you mentioned. 

Perhaps the AccuCraft version of the water tender, if it is ever built, will be that price. Right now there is only one store in town for the second tender, and that's the ~price.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

The aux tenders used for service after the removal of the water troughs are SIMILAR but not identical. 
(How does the kind gentleman from Virginia always know more about UK locos than I, a fervent trainspotter in the UK, do?) 

Of course you are right. Flickr lets you search all its photos, so I turned up a few, which confirm they were both corridor tenders 
1966%20photo[/b]
%3C/a%3E%3Cbr%20/%3Eand%20that%20the%20second%20tender%20is%20indeed%20modified%20to%20remove%20the%20coal%20area.%20%3Cbr%20/%3E%3Ca%20href=" target="blank" ?? photostream in 3311163279 bricktrix photos www.flickr.com ?http:> model - oo scale?[/b][I assume that's the Hornby model - their lit clearly shows two corridor tenders. Other models show a curved roof over the second tender)] (OK. I give up - this website will NOT allow proper links - I don't have all day to fix this kind of stupid bug.)[/i]


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Not that one can always trust Wikipedia, but: 
"In the meantime, the watering facilities for locomotives were disappearing, so in September 1966 Pegler purchased a second corridor tender, and adapted as an auxiliary water tank; retaining its through gangway, this was coupled behind the normal tender." 
So, I assume that the covered and rounded top is just the top of the tank to get as much water in as possible. 
I am sure that Accucraft will have no problem in making that an option. 
After all, they were quite happy to make additional 2-10-2 tenders for the Flat Front Cab Forwards project. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

OK, I got a little more time. Let's see if I can get these photos to link properly. Flickr is a pain because they won't let you do a direct link.

*1966 photo of loco and second tender* 

*4472 departs Kings Cross Apr 67* 

Of course, now that I've had a couple of hours driving around doing nothing, it is obvious it can't be the same. The corridor comes out on the side of the platform at the front of the tender (rebuild in the NRM - corridor door open on LHS.)










_It's difficult to find photos of the top of the tender(s) but not so difficult to find pics of the Hornby OO/HO model from the top!_ 

Hornby's model obviously has a new corridor connection in the center of the second tender footplate.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

I can tell you from memory that that corridor is awfully tight... 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Here is one of my favourite British Railways films, The Elizabethan Express.
Here is part one, and right at the end of this part 1 (at 9:30) you will see the passage through the tender.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Pete, 
I would imagine that the second tender had to have an 'extra' central corridor connector (diaphragm) fitted, to match up with the regular one, but they would have still kept the original side passage. 
This would have meant an interesting squeeze around the corner. 
Maybe not if they fitted a completely new water tank. 
But I kind of suspect that the additional tank was made to drop into the coal bunker with a smooth top, and then both were connected somehow. 
I am sure that someone must have the answer. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

I found this awesome Vedio ..

http://youtu.be/JiJ7XsEK0M4

and i found this Veiw :
[url="


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

David,
Lovely clip Ive watched it over my porridge, and by a wondrous piece of editing Waterloo with Schools and Maunsell mogul is magically transformed to Kings X.


Gordon.


----------



## c1run1 (Aug 4, 2011)

And here is another Veiw 

[url="


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Posted By Taperpin on 09 Aug 2011 05:52 PM 
David,
Lovely clip Ive watched it over my porridge, and by a wondrous piece of editing Waterloo with Schools and Maunsell mogul is magically transformed to Kings X.


Gordon. 


Hi Gordon,
I used to 'go through' Waterloo as a child a couple of times a year down to Wiltshire, and then many times as a 'train spotter' later.
If you know a station, it is instantly recognisable in a film.
However, to those who don't know, it probably looks just fine!
I hope that you enjoyed your porridge.
My Dad started most days of his life with a bowl, sprinkle with sugar.
All the best,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Steve Shyvers (Jan 2, 2008)

Bravo on the video, David. Yes, I would have been fooled save for your comments to Gordon. 

Steve


----------



## 4472 (Aug 10, 2011)

I have a unique Aster Flying Scotmans I'd like to sell, if anyone is interested. Is is actucally a converted A4 from the Bob Head collection in the UK. The work on the conversion was done by David Baker, but stopped when Bob Head passed away. I bought the loco at the final G1 auction Christies, and then had David finish the work. I've had the loco for years, but sadly never had the opportunity to steam. It has it a boiler certificate, and is absolutely mint, so please email me at amacfly @ mac.com if you'd like to know more. 

Andrew Macpherson, LA, CA.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

David,
Brown sugar and sultanas.. I have a reminder which I carry with me,of the GNR, my left index finger is shorter than the right hand one the result of the brass edgeing on the bathroom door of a Thomson carriage guillotining the end off as a 6 year old, somewhere north of York. A RAF doctor patched it up.
Gordon 

and somewhat on topic, Silver Fox has a very small leak on the LH outside cylinder drain cock [front end] but doesnt she look nice, cruising at what looks like about 12%-15% cut off.and still with single exhaust.


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

David, Gordon, Nice video and enjoyed watching it, thanks David. I am no expert, but what makes you think that 4472 was running out of Waterloo and not Kings Cross ? On the two "departing" clips it does not look like Waterloo to me. What am I missing ? 

Regards


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Rod, 
You are quite correct about the departing shots, but it is the opening sequence with the title that IS Waterloo. 
Mind you, the opening dialogue is about summer time trains, so there is nothing 'wrong' about using Waterloo, just that the rest of the movie is about Kings Cross to Edinburgh and it just seems a little confusing. 
All the best, 
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Helpful tints and hips to British railway station recognition [with a nod to Mr Leech for his provision of this iconic bit of movie] - 

1. Margate is a mainly vacation resort on the eastern tip of the county of Kent - stamping ground of the former Southern Region, as of course, are Mr Mausell's designed locomotives. The London terminus for the SR was Waterloo station on the south side of the River Thames. 

2. At 1:44 we are over in Kings X - sited on the north side of the River Thames, and the London terminus at the end of my local line here in East Anglia, and please note - 

a. at 1:58, for the fans of Harry Potter, the location of Platform 9 3/4s. 

b. the lattice pedestrian bridge over some of the tracks, still there. 

3. the two-tone coaches are British Railways 'blood and custard' - a striking colour scheme that really needs to be seen in colour to fully appreciate. 

Note that the named trains were THE way to travel around the UK back in those far-off days. The rolling stock gleamed, and so did the locomotives - the LNER was particularly proud of its image, as were all of the pre-nationalisation companies, and really went the extra mile to ensure that train travel was a memorable experience. Don't forget that Silver Fox's sister engine, 'Mallard' held, then, and still does now, the world record for steam traction. 

tac 
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Very nice movie. Here's the frame showing the corridor connection to the second tender:


----------

